# Demotivators



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Thought that all of us might need a laugh or two.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


>


Now that's classy... :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

This thread is awesome. Please tell me there is a website of these!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> This thread is awesome. Please tell me there is a website of these!


Try motifake.com
You can even make your own there.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't see a lot of these posts


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I can't see a lot of these posts


What browser are you using?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> What browser are you using?


Firefox.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

joe kidd said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Firefox.


Do you have adblocker on? That might be why.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Sooty, the Female Gamers and Infidelity gave me a good laugh. Thanks guys.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Laughter is powerful medicine. It's healing properties are amazing.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL! Good one. ^^^^


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Apologies for the language but I found this one funny.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

bumping up for fun


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the quote, mori! I haven't seen that movie in years!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

morituri said:


>


Hey Mori, please make a stop at the following address....


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

pidge70 said:


>


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

morituri said:


>


Hey isn't that Meatloaf?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I could have some of this.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Asshats are no good.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Remember #2, 4 and 6 as part of cheater speak


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Never be a second choice


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

It's true


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Dysfunction is one of my favorites.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Received my Demotivators 2012 Calendar gift from my best friend today. She places an order every year and I was waiting so impatiently for it.  Got back home today and couldn’t wait to put it up on the empty wall spot where last years calendar hung.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bringing this thread back from the dead.....miss you Mori!


----------

